# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  باستان شناسی

## Parniya

​
*باستان شناسی*

*هدف*
سه دوره پيش از تاريخ، تاريخي و اسلامي     مي پردازد. دانشجويان در طي چهار سال با آثار باستاني دوران پيش از تاريخ ايران، بين النهرين و مصر و تمدن و فرهنگ اسلامي آشنا مي شوند.
کشف يک اثر جديد، هدف غايي هر باستان شناس است. هدفي که با کار و تلاش در گرماي کوير و در سرماي کوهستان و با تحمل سختي ها و مشکلات بسيار مي توان به آن دست يافت.
*توانايي هاي مورد نياز و قابل توصيه*
*توانايي علمي:* داشتن اطلاعاتي مناسب در زمينه تاريخ و جغرافياي ايران و كشورهاي همسايه و همچنين تسلط به زبان انگليسي براي دانشجويان اين رشته ضروري به نظر مي رسد.
*توانايي جسمي:* باستان شناسي با كار و تلاش در گرماي كوير و در سرماي كوهستان و با تحمل سختي ها و مشكلات بسيار همراه است. معروف است كه مي گويند باستان شناسي 50 درصد روي زمين و 50 درصد زيرزمين است. به همين دليل باستان شناسي نمي تواند براي افراد علاقمند به پشت ميز نشيني رشته مناسبي باشد.
*علاقمنديها:* باستان شناس بايد علاقمند به كار در طبيعت باشد. يعني اگر جواني عاشق كاوش و جستجو و كشف مجهولات و نقاط تاريك تاريخ گذشته نباشد، نمي تواند در اين رشته موفق گردد.
*وضعيت ادامه تحصيل در مقاطع بالاتر (كارشناسي ارشد و ...)*
رشته باستان شناسي در ايران تا مقطع دكترا تحصيل مي شود. اين رشته هم در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد و هم در مقطع دكتراي تخصصي در ايران تدريس مي شود.
*رشته هاي مشابه و نزديك به اين رشته*
با توجه به ماهيت و نوع خاص اين رشته، به نظر مي رسد كه رشته هايي نظير: مديريت جهانگردي، تاريخ و جغرافيا، موزه داري، مرمت و احياي بناهاي تاريخي و ... نزديك تر به اين رشته مي باشند.
*آينده شغلي و بازار كار*
کشور ايران با وجود جاذبه هاي فرهنگي بسيار سالانه تنها چندهزار نفر جهانگرد را جذب خود مي کند. ايران بهشت باستان شناسي است اما در بازار جهاني توريست، حضوري کمرنگ داريم.
اما چرا اين سرمايه زوال ناپذير در کشور ما شکوفا نشده است؟
براي رونق بازار جهانگردي بايد به مسائل بسياري توجه نمود که بعضي از آنها خارج از کار يک باستان شناس است. اما آنچه به رشته  باستان شناسي باز مي گردد، گمنام ماندن جاذبه هاي تاريخي و فرهنگي ايران مي باشد. تا جايي که نه تنها جهانگردان بلکه حتي مردم کشورمان نيز با بسياري از آثار تاريخي و فرهنگي ايران بيگانه هستند و اين به دليل آن است که معرفي و حفظ آثار باستاني بر عهده باستان شناسان نيست. يعني در حالي که ما تعداد قابل توجهي فارغ التحصيل باستان شناسي بيکار داريم، بسياري از آثار باستاني کشور ما هنوز شناسايي و ثبت نشده است و حتي آثار ثبت شده نيز، بخوبي حفظ و يا معرفي نمي شوند.
در بسياري از کشورهاي دنيا مسائل مربوط به حفاري و حفاظت از ميراث فرهنگي هر شهر برعهده شهرداري است تا شهرداري با ايجاد بخش باستان شناسي و با جذب فارغ التحصيلان رشته باستان شناسي در آن، به اين مهم بپردازد. اما در کشور ما متولي باستان شناسي، سازمان ميراث فرهنگي کشور است و اين مرکز هم دامنه فعاليت هايش محدود مي باشد و در نتيجه تعداد اندکي از فارغ التحصيلان آن هم در سطح کارشناسي ارشد، جذب اين مرکز مي شوند.
با وجود اين که در کشور ما زمينه هاي ملي رشته باستان شناسي وجود دارد و ما داراي فرهنگ و پيشينه پرباري هستيم و بايد حداقل در منطقه، باستان شناسي ما حرف اول را بزند اما متأسفانه در زمينه مطالعات باستان شناسي بسيار ضعيف عمل مي کنيم. به همين دليل به داوطلبان آزمون سراسري توصيه مي شود که اگر مي خواهند وارد دانشگاه شوند تا بعد از ليسانس پول يا کار راحتي به دست بياورند، رشته باستان شناسي را انتخاب نکنند. چون حداقل در سطح ليسانس موقعيت کاري اين رشته بسيار محدود مي باشد. اما اگر عاشق و شيفته تاريخ، تمدن و فرهنگ کشورشان هستند، بدانند که اين رشته آنها را راضي خواهد کرد.
*پيش بيني وضعيت آينده رشته در ايران*
به نظر مي رسد با توجه به گسترش روند جذب توريست و جهانگرد در ايران و پرداختن بيشتر به اين موضوع از جانب سازمانهاي مربوطه در طي سالهاي آينده شاهد شكوفايي اين صنعت باشيم و فارغ التحصيلان بيشتري در نقاط مختلف و كاوشهاي گوناگون مشغول به خدمت شوند ولي در مقطع فعلي همان مشكلات گفته شده از قبيل بيكاري و هم سنخ نبودن ماهيت كار با تواناييهاي فارغ التحصيلان همچنان به چشم مي خورد.

*دروس پايه ی رشته ی باستان شناسي*

تاريخچه علم باستان شناسي

بررسي تمدن هاي باستاني از نظر قرآن کريم

جغرافياي تاريخي

اصول و مباني انسان شناسي

اسطوره شناسي

تاريخ هنر از باستان تا آغاز اسلام

حفظ آثار باستاني

اصول و مباني باستان شناسي



*دروس اختياري براي رشته باستان شناسي*

فرهنگ ايران و باستان
فرهنگ و تمدن ساساني

فرهنگ مغول تا صفويه
هنر رنسانس



*دروس اختصاصي براي رشته باستان شناسي*

استخوان شناسي
باستان شناسي پيش از تاريخ ايران

ايران در آغاز شهرنشيني
باستان شناسي و هنر ايلام

باستان شناسي ايران در هزاره اول قبل از ميلاد
باستان شناسي و هنر ماد و هخامنشي

باستان شناسي اشکاني
باستان شناسي ساساني

باستان شناسي و هنر اسلامي 1 و 2 و 3
فلزکاري دوره اسلامي

باستان شناسي پيش از تاريخ بين النهرين
هنر و معماري بين النهرين در دوران تاريخي

باستان شناسي مصر باستان
باستان شناسي و هنر آسياي صغير

سکه شناسي
شناخت مهر و تابلت

تاريخ هنر نقاشي در ايران
هنر يونان و روم باستان

حفاظت اشياء باستاني
باستان شناسي و هنر سرزمين هاي اسلامي

سير تحول خطوط و خواندن کتيبه هاي اسلامي
کتاب آرايي

هنر خاور دور
هنر هند باستان

خواندن خطوط باستاني
تکنيک و هنر سفالگري

طراحي و ترسيم مدارک باستاني
روش کاوش

موزه داري
کاوش در محل

طبقه بندي سفال
بررسي آثار باستاني

خواندن متون باستان شناسي
باستان شناسي و هنر قلمرو غربي اسلامي


مقدمه:
رشته باستان شناسی در ایران زیر  مجموعه رشته علوم انسانی به حساب می آید. البته از چند سال پیش دانشکده های هنر نیز اقدام به راه اندازی رشته باستان شناسی در مقطع کاردانی کردند.
برخی رشته باستان شناسی را با رشته تاریخ یکی می دانند یا اینکه این رشته را کاملا مشابه رشته تاریخ به حساب می آورند اما در این باره باید تاکید کنم که این دو رشته اگرچه مشابهت هایی باهم دارند اما یکی به حساب آوردن این دو اشتباه است.
رشته تاریخ با توجه با آثار موجود به بحث می پردازد امارشته باستان شناسی با توجه به حدسیات به کاوش می پردازد. باستان شناسان با توجه به یافته هایی که در کاوش ها به دست می آید می باید فرهنگ نحوه زندگی و حتی روابط اجتماعی گذشتگان را تدوین کنند.
باستان شناس فردی است که در محل های باستانی کاوش می کند، یافته ها را مورد مطالعه قرار می دهد و پس از تعیین ارزش مادی و معنوی و تخمین قدمت آثار، آن ها در بازار عتیقه فروش ها به فروش می رساند.
 در گذشته ای نه چندان دور، جامعه ما چنین دیدگاهی نسبت به باستان شناش داشت. در واقع مردم باستان شناس را با عتیقه فروش یا عتیقه جمع کن یکی می دانستند.  اما در حقیقت باستان شناس یک تاجر یا عتیقه جمع کن نیست. بلکه یک محقق است؛ محققی که شواهد لازم را برای تحقیقات خود از طریق بررسی، پژوهش و کاوش در نقاط مختلف جهان که روزی محل تردد، سکونت یا هر نوع فعالیت انسانی بوده است، به دست می آورد سعی دارد تا گذشته را براساس یافته های خود باز سازی کنند. در واقع روشن کردن گذشته هر جامعه از نظر فرهنگی، اجتماعی ، سیاسی یا مذهبی بدون مرجعه به نظر باستان شناس دشوار یا غیر ممکن است.
*زیر شاخه ها و کاربرد:*
ر رشته باستان شناسی دانشجویان بیش از 130 واحد درسی را در زمینه های پیش از تاریخ(دوره های پارینه سنگی، میان سنگی و نوسنگی)، دوره تاریخی و دوره اسلامی می خوانند.هم چنین دانشجویان یک فصل نیز که معمولا یکی دو ترم آخر دانشجویان می باشد، در محل های حفاری که دانشگاه در نظر می گیرد حضور یابند و مهارت هایی در این زمینه بیاموزند.
باستان شناسی در مقطع کارشناسی دارای گرایش و زیر شاخه خاصی نبوده و در طی دوره آموزشی چهار ساله کلیه درس ها در
هفت ترم ارائه می شود و یک ترم حفاری در محل ارائه داده می شود.
طی چندسال گذشته به طور متوسط در هر سال 95 نفر ئر رشته باستلن شناسی پذیرفته شده اند. درضمن رشته باستان شناسی در ایران تا مقطع دکتری تدریس می شود.
داشتن اطلاعات مناسب در زمینه تاریخ و جغرافیای ایرا و کشور های همسایه و همچنین تسلط به زبان انگلیس برای دانشجویان این رشته دضروری به نظر میرسد.
باستان شناسی با کار و تلاش در گرمای کویر و در سرمای کوهستان  و تحمل سختی ها مشکلات بسیار همراه است. معروف است که می گویند باستان شناسی 50 درصد روی زمین و 50 درصد زیر زمین است. به همین دلیل باستان شناسی نمی تواند برای افراد علاقه مند به پشت میز نشینی مناسب باشد. باستان شناس باید علاقه مند به کار در طبیعت باشد. یعنی اگر عاشقی کاوش و جست و جو و کشف مجهولات و نقاط تاریک گذشته نباشد، نمی تواند در این رشته موفق گردد.
کاربرد این رشته از نام آن پیداست، این رشته در کشور ما که هنوز  بساری از آثار تاریخی آن کشف نشده می تواند جایگاه مناسبی داشته باشد.
*رشته باستان شناسی در ایران:*
تنها یک سال پی از تاسیس دانشگاه تهران، یعنی در سال 1314 ، رشته باستان شناسی در دانشکده ادبیات دائر شد و بدین ترتیب تدریس علمی باستان شناسی در ایران آغاز شد. بدین ترتیب زمینه ساماندهی پژوهش های باستان شناختی و اداره عملی آن در سطح کشور به وسیله فارغ التحصیلان ایرانی رشته باستان شناسی دانشگاه تهران فراهم آمد.
باستان شناسی با دستیابی به راه حل هایی که انسان گذشته برای مسائل گوناگون یافته بود به ما امکان می دهد تا به کمک ابزار نوین کارآمد ترین پاسخ ها برای مسائل مشابه امروزی بیابیم.
*آینده شغلی، بازار کار، درآمد:*
 در حال حاضر در حالی که ما تعدادزیادی فارغ التحصیل رشته باستان شناسی بیکار داریم، بسیاری از آثار باستانی کشور ما شناسایی و ثبت نشده است.  حداقل در سطح لیسانس موقعیت کاری این رشته بسیار محدود می باشد.
در کشور ما متولی باستان شناسی، سازمان میراث  فرهنگی کشور است که دامنه فعالیتش محدود می باشد و تنها تعداد اندکی از فارغ التحصیلان آن هم در سطح کارشناسی ارشد جذب این مرکز می شوند.
پس فارغ التحصیلان این رشته در درجه اول کادر مورد نیاز سازمان میراث فرهنگی کشور را تامین می کنند و پس از آن در وزارت ارشاد اسلامی، سازمان ایرانگردی و جهان گردی یا در وزارت اموزش و پرورش جهت تدریس و یا سازمان اوقاف و نقشه برداری شهری و...  مشغول به کار می شوند و در حال حاضر از نظر وضعیت درآمد در سطح متوسطی می باشند.
*رشته های مشابه و نزدیک به این رشته:*
با توجه به ماهیت و نوع خاص این رشته، به نظر میرسد رشته هایی نظیر: مدیریت جهانگردی، تاریخ و جغرافیا، موزه داری، مرمت و احیای بناهای تاریخی و.. نزدیکتر به این رشته است.  ( یاسمن پشتاره / دانشجوی باستان شناسی دانشگاه تهران)

----------


## Parniya

هميشه نام ايران و نام باستان شناسي با هم خوب جفت مي‌شوند. باستان شناسي تلفيقي از حوصله و هنر است. يك باستان شناس بايد اهل هنر و دقت باشد. 
بررسي تاريخي باستان شناسي، محتواي اصلي دروس اين رشته است. 
برخلاف رشته كارداني باستان شناسي (در گروه هنر) كه بيشتر به جنبه‌‌هاي هنري 
باستان شناسي مي‌پردازد ، انجام مطالعه و پژوهش در كشوري به پهناوري ايران ضرورت خلق اين رشته را بديهي مي‌كند.
توانائي جسمي و علاقه به كار در طبيعت و همچنين داشتن اطلاعات عمومي در زمينه تاريخ و جغرافي ، از شما دانش‌آموز عزيز دانشجو و استاد موفقي مي‌سازد.
در كنكور سراسري ضريب دروس رياضي، اقتصاد، تاريخ، فلسفه، ادبيات و منطق 2 مي‌باشد.

سطوح رشته :


رديف
نام دانشگاه
کارداني
کارشناسي
ارشد
دکترا

1
آزاد- سواد کوه





2
آزاد- شوشتر





3
آزاد- مرودشت





4
آزاد- ورامين پيشوا





5
آزاد- کازرون





6
آزاد-ابهر





7
تهران








درسهای رشته:


رديف
نام درس

1
استخوان شناسي

2
اسطوره شناسي

3
انقلاب اسلامي و ريشه‌هاي آن از قرن سيزدهم

4
ايران در آغاز شهرنشيني

5
باستان شناسي پيش از تاريخ ايران

6
باستان و هنر ماد و هخامنشي

7
باستانشناسي اشکاني

8
باستانشناسي ايران درهزاره اول ق.م

9
باستانشناسي پيش از تاريخ بين‌النهرين

10
باستانشناسي ساساني

11
باستانشناسي مصر باستان

12
باستانشناسي و هنر آسياي صغير

13
باستانشناسي و هنر اسلامي ايران 1

14
باستانشناسي و هنر اسلامي ايران 2

15
باستانشناسي و هنر اسلامي ايران 3

16
باستانشناسي و هنر ايلام

17
بررسي تمدن‌هاي باستاني از نظر قرآن کريم

18
پايان‌نامه

19
تاريخ هنر از باستان تا آغاز اسلام

20
تاريخ هنر نقاشي در ايران

21
تاريخچه علم باستانشناسي

22
تربيت بدني 2

23
تربيت بدنی 1

24
تکنيک و هنر سفالگري در دوره اسلامي

25
جغرافياي تاريخ ايران اصول و مباني انسان شناسي

26
حفاظت اشياء باستاني 2

27
حفظ آثار باستاني 1

28
خطوط باستاني ايران 1

29
خطوط باستاني ايران 2

30
روش کاوش و بررسي آثار باستاني

31
زبان خارجي 1 (نظري و عملي)

32
زبان خارجي 2

33
زبان فارسي باستان

34
زبان فارسي ميانه

35
سير تحول خطوط و خواندن کتيبه‌هاي اسلامي

36
سکه شناسي و شناخت مهر و تابليت (الواح)

37
طراحي و ترسيم مدارک

38
فارسي 1

39
فارسي 2

40
فرهنگ ايران باستان

41
فرهنگ و تمدن ايران از مغول تا صفويه

42
فرهنگ و تمدن ساساني

43
فرهنگ و هنر عهد صفويه

44
فلزکاري در دوره اسلامي

45
قالي بافي و نساجي در دوران باستان

46
مباني تطور انسان (انسان شناسي فرهنگي و فيزيکي)

47
مباني زيست شناسي تکوینی

48
مباني فرهنگي باستانشناسي

49
متون اسلامي (آيات و احاديث)

50
معارف اسلامي 2

51
موزه‌داري

52
هنر خاور دور (چين و ژاپن) باستان

53
هنر رسانس

54
هنر رمان و گوتيک

55
هنر يونان و روم باستان

56
کاوشهاي باستان شناسي

57
کتاب آرايي



فارغ التحصيلان اين رشته با آموزش‌هاي نظري و عملي و مهارت‌هايي كه در طي كار‌آموزي‌هاي خود كسب مي‌نمايند قادر خواهد بود در انجام مطالعه و پژوهشهاي باستان شناسي از شناسائي و بررسي تا گمانه زني و كاوش باستان شناسي مشاركت داشته، بصورت عضو هيأت‌هاي پژوهشي و كارشناس همكاري نمايند اين فارغ‌التحصيلان به انجام وظيفه در اداره بخش‌ها و واحدهاي اداري مربوط در شهرداري‌ها، سازمان ايرانگردي و جهانگردي، سازمان ميراث فرهنگي و يا موزه‌هاي باستاني نيز قادر خواهند بود.

*رشد+گزینه2

----------

